
Wikipedia Has Raised in a Week What Took a Month in 2009 - taylorwc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikipedia_has_raised_in_a_week_what_took_a_month_i.php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
billswift
Duplicate. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1922364> already has a couple
of comments.

